# NCM SEP LCIS and ATIS



## ryanvms (16 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Last time I posted was about a year back when I was considering the trade of naval electronics tech(r). I was going to go with the ncm sep way because I am enrolled in a civillian school already and am halfway through the program. I decided that I was not going to do it because I didnt really know if the whole navy thing was for me. I was more interested in army or air force. Recently I saw an ad on tv and it peaked my interest in the idea of joining again so i went back to the website. Low and behold they now offer two of the trades I was actually interested in through NCM SEP, LCIS and ATIS. So now to the question. Is the NCM SEP program still the same or has it changed? I looked on the website and there is nothing in terms of details, more specifically is the promotion to leading seaman still offered upon graduation. I know there are no leading seaman in the army or air force but I am talking about the equivalent in the different branches. It appears that all the other details remain the same so that is my only question.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Occam (16 Nov 2009)

All the details should be the same as what you saw last year.  Promotion to Acting Corporal in the basic pay category on graduation, spec pay once you become fully QL5 qualified.  A recruiter would be able to tell you for certain.


----------



## FDO (17 Nov 2009)

All that info we get from the occupation manager. They will take a look at the diploma you have and what it relates to in the occupation. Usually and I say USUALLY it does mean that you will be promoted to Cpl/LS quicker. It could also mean that you MAY get a recruiting allowence. That's an extra 10 or 20K depending on several aspects that we have to look at. You get the RA (if you qualify) at the end of BMQ. If you are entitled to the 20k you get 10k (if you qualify) at the end of BMQ and 10k (if you qualify) on the first anniversary of your enrolment. IF YOU QUALIFY!!


----------



## Occam (17 Nov 2009)

After reading the original post again, it looks like ryanvms has to clear up something.  He mentioned that last year when he inquired about NCM SEP, he was already halfway through the (electronics) program at a civvie school.  He then goes on to ask if the NCM SEP program is still the same now.

ryanvms, if you're going to be graduating a two-year electronics program in May 2010, then you wouldn't be applying for NCM SEP, you'd be applying for a recruitment bonus.  The recruitment bonus and the NCM SEP program are two different programs - the former is for those who already have applicable civilian qualifications, while the latter is for those who have not yet started, or are only partway through a civilian college program.  I would suspect that by the time you finish the application process, you'll be very close to graduation, if I'm reading the timeline in your posts correctly.  I don't think you'd be eligible for the NCM SEP program, although you would be a candidate for the recruitment bonus, if it is still in play when you go through the application process.


----------



## FDO (17 Nov 2009)

That's why I didn't mention NCMSEP in my post. Being 1/2 way through even a 3 year program the CF won't cover NCMSEP. You can start your appication process in the last year of school and come in Semi-Skilled.

Something else to look at too is that today we have a recruiting allowance but tomorrow it may be cut.


----------



## ryanvms (17 Nov 2009)

Hi its me again.
@ occam when I said I was half way through there is more to it. I took the coop indorsed program which means I am actually not in school right now I am working. I go back to school in sep 2010 till may 2011 to finish a 3 year program. That being said if I applied tommorow and was accepted in marchish I would likely still have time to do bmq and maybe even sq if I go for LCIS tech and then back to civvie school in september 2010. Anyway thanks for your answers Ill talk to a recruiter and get the full story.


----------



## matwxxwong (17 Nov 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> The recruitment bonus and the NCM SEP program are two different programs -
> 
> the former is for those who already have applicable civilian qualifications
> the latter is for those who have not yet started, or are only partway through a civilian college program.



Questions:

Q1) Is the Recruitment bonus same as ROTP and it is for those who possessed qualification from a civy college? 

Q2) Don't you have to stay in the forces at least 1 year to become semi skilled?


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2009)

matwxx said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> Q1) Is the Recruitment bonus same as ROTP and it is for those who possessed qualification from a civy college?
> 
> Q2) Don't you have to stay in the forces at least 1 year to become semi skilled?



Please pay attention to detail.



			
				Occam said:
			
		

> The recruitment bonus and the NCM SEP program are two different programs -
> 
> the former is for those who already have applicable civilian qualifications
> the latter is for those who have not yet started, or are only partway through a civilian college program.



Q1)  As stated by Occam, the Recruiting bonus is for those who already have applicable civilian qualifications.  It is for those who possess qualifications from colleges, universities, other institutions of learning, job experience, etc.  It is not like ROTP.

Q2)   NO.


----------



## matwxxwong (17 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Please pay attention to detail.
> 
> Q1)  As stated by Occam, the Recruiting bonus is for those who already have applicable civilian qualifications.  It is for those who possess qualifications from colleges, universities, other institutions of learning, job experience, etc.  It is not like ROTP.
> 
> Q2)   NO.



Q1) What is recruit bonus tho?

Q2) The recruiter said if one wants to become semi skilled, then one must have 1 year experience in the military.


----------



## Occam (17 Nov 2009)

Here's some information on the Recruiting Allowances.

Beware:  *The list of trades eligible for the recruiting allowance in the article above is not current.*  Other information may be outdated as well, but it gives the general idea of what the program is all about.



			
				matwxx said:
			
		

> Q2) The recruiter said if one wants to become semi skilled, then one must have 1 year experience in the military.



I have no idea what the recruiter would have been referring to.


----------



## gcclarke (17 Nov 2009)

I think perhaps the confusion with the 1 year thing is with the fact that you receive 1/2 of your recruiting allowance upon completion of BM(O)Q, and the other one year later. 

Regardless, accepting said recruiting bonus also incurs a certain period of obligatory service, which will require you to stay in more than a single year.


----------



## matwxxwong (17 Nov 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Here's some information on the Recruiting Allowances.
> 
> Beware:  *The list of trades eligible for the recruiting allowance in the article above is not current.*  Other information may be outdated as well, but it gives the general idea of what the program is all about.
> 
> I have no idea what the recruiter would have been referring to.



Thanks for the info! Yes I called the CFRC a few times. Some of them say this and some said that. Comeon, who can I trust? Until one recruiter put me in semi skilled, the other said I must joined the force at least 1 year to become semi-skill.


----------



## FDO (17 Nov 2009)

I can tell you that if you finish your diploma program you will be considered Semi-Skilled for application in to the CF provided that your education is accepted for the occupation you want. For example you will not be semi-skilled for MP with an electronics engineering diploma.


----------

